
Trump's biggest enemy: Google - vincent_s
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/02/16/opinions/donald-trump-presidential-obeidallah/
======
vincent_s
related: [http://9gag.com/gag/axGPdm2/donald-trump-s-google-
history](http://9gag.com/gag/axGPdm2/donald-trump-s-google-history)

:)

